# My new Reportage&Street Photo Blog



## Karlom (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi all,
it's been a while that I've been working on my new Blog in which I'm collecting some personal pics shooted from my trips, daily experiences or occasional situation. It is a great pleasure sharing with you thoose of my simple works!
Please, visit my Reportage&Streetphoto Blog and leave me comments and critics:
carloraimondi |  &#8211; &#8211; &#8211;  Street & Reportage Photography &#8211; &#8211; &#8211;  All in my backyard  &#8211; &#8211; -
Thanks

carlo


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 6, 2014)

Blog works fine.
Pictures, imo, vary.


----------



## Karlom (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for your support.

c


----------

